# Chicken swing



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

Does anyone have a swing in there coop, either homemade or bought? How do your chickens like it.








She loves this swing, I know that you can see it but she is on one.


----------



## Buckeye209 (Aug 11, 2015)

I want to make a swinging roost from pvc pipe and wire


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The trouble with using PVC is that it's slick and could make it hard for the birds to hold on.

Mine is a 2X4 laid flat hung on wire.


----------



## Buckeye209 (Aug 11, 2015)

Maybe tape sandpaper to it


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Been doing this long enough that I actually know someone that did something very similar. What ended up happening is repeated problems with bumble foot. The abrasiveness of the step non skid she used on the perches and steps caused it. Once she removed it the problem stopped.


----------



## Buckeye209 (Aug 11, 2015)

Prob just end up using
some wood dowels, no need to tell me what's wrong with doing that lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Luckily you live some where that it never gets that cold and birds can roost on a regular roost without threat of frost bite. That's how the 2X4 laying flat came about, the birds can sit on it and cover their feet completely.

BTW, with the water issues there does it affect folks there that have flocks and the need to use water for them? What about people with livestock? 

Have they restricted water use for people with wells like they did in Florida?


----------



## Buckeye209 (Aug 11, 2015)

I cannot find the egg hatching forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

http://www.chickenforum.com/f21/


----------



## Buckeye209 (Aug 11, 2015)

Cool thanks gonna look now


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

I haven't had any problems yet but if you do don't do it just because it worked for me. Even my big English Orpingtons like it, it I do check feet them often


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Well there's always a swinging 2x4.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I had a swing in a pen at my previous residence.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Haha, very cute!


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

Dawg mine are always much thicker.


----------

